# Transformatori >  ko sakat par so parveiotaja shemu nelielai jaudai?

## Neatkarīgais

luuk sii http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects ... index.html
aprakstaa teikts ka jauda no 1 liidz 1000w , cik tas reaali nezinu, bet vai varetu uztaisiit uz aptuveni 100- 150w ar trafu uz ferita lai darbinatu pastiprinatajau (2kanalu apm 2x50w max izejaa) ?

----------


## Texx

Izskatās traki vienkārša, spriegums tur varētu lēkāt uz visām pusēm. Bet tai linkā forša doma, kur dabūt jaudīgus transformatorus t.i. no mikroviļņu krāsnīm.

----------


## GuntisK

Ja nav žēl akumulatora, tad uz priekšu.   ::  Šito shēmu pirms gada pusotra biju licis, un tā strādāja. Tiesa trafs nebija no mikroviļņu krāsns, bet gan no kkāda pastiprinātāja kuram bija divi 6,3v tinumi. Jāsaka ļoti lielu strāvu patērē.   ::  Bet 60w lampiņa dega un lodāmurs strādāja no tās. Vēl vienkāršāka konstrukcija (strādājoša, tiesa mazjaudīga) tagad uz kkāda plaukta mētājas.Labāk tomēr būvēt kādu nedaudz sarežģītāku shēmu kurā būtu dead-time, lielāka drošība pret gala tranzistoru izdegšanu.

----------


## Mosfet

Tas jau labi ka palaidās tā shēma. Šādas topoloģijas var būt kaut kur nodērīgas ar jaudu līdz 10 W citādi Sūd............... .
Un tā shēma nemaz nestrādās uz ferītu.
Ir taču shēmas uz SG3525,3524 unTL494 un 'dažādas to pasugu varinati. Izvēlies shēmu un ja vajag palidzēsim.
Zinu ka gudrie teiks var nopirkt un būs lētāk, bet tad seko jautājums kāpēc kaut ko darīt ja viss jau ir izdarīts. Ir tāču vērts darīt.

----------

